# Looking for a 3 point shed door lock



## Mcluma (27 Jun 2015)

For my bike / tool shed i'm looking for a 3 point deadbolt locking mechanism, i can easily find them in the US, but struggle to find them in the UK

I like the door to lock on the bottom, and top

If anybody could point me in the right direction. In the states they are about Usd 70,- so not to expensive


http://www.atlanticshed.com/2pointHD.htm


----------



## MMUK (27 Jun 2015)

Have you thought about using a fire door mechanism with external access lockset?


----------



## Mcluma (28 Jun 2015)

MMUK":3i3q6w5v said:


> Have you thought about using a fire door mechanism with external access lockset?



That is ineed the mechanism

However the price of £300 makes it a non starter


----------



## MMUK (28 Jun 2015)

How about routing in a euro profile lock and keep set? Same as fitted to uPVC and composite doors? You can pick one up for about £70 with keeps and handles.

Easy enough to fit, all you need are a 16mm straight cutter and 12mm deep cutter.


----------



## bugbear (28 Jun 2015)

Unless the shed itself is similarly robust, there's no point fitting an excellent lock.

BugBear


----------



## Mcluma (28 Jun 2015)

bugbear":291yx7q6 said:


> Unless the shed itself is similarly robust, there's no point fitting an excellent lock.
> 
> BugBear



:lol: :lol: I take it you haven't seen my build thread


bike-tool-shed-t89083.html

What i'm looking for is a lock that locks the door on the bottom and top of the shed frame. but also pulls it closed

if i be using the euro profile i will only be locking to the other leave of the double doors.


----------



## RobinBHM (28 Jun 2015)

If you want a french door lock, then this lock has a slave that acts as the shootbolts and the strike plate for the master bolts

http://www.coastal-group.com/Products/S ... Components

Cost is about £100+vat.

Similar available from quest hardware.

Alternatively, fit a standard multipoint lock and fit face mounted shoot bolts on the slave.

Quest sell a lock with linear shootbolts, much better than hook bolts or mushrooms on a timber door.

These may seem quite expensive, but compare to 3 separate mortice locks.

Disadvantage: you need to be aware of concerns some people have with euro cylinders. Ptobably best to use a anti bump anti snap cylinder

http://www.avocet-hardware.co.uk/abs-secure.asp


----------



## Mcluma (28 Jun 2015)

I will fit surface shoot bolts on the slave door, or maybe even a finger flick switch as i have a few spare, but its about the lead door, i want something that when closed pull tight. I was thinking of the shoot bolts of the 3 point locking mechanism, when modified to a point it could pull the door really tight


----------



## MMUK (28 Jun 2015)

Mcluma":3lmd4kqh said:


> bugbear":3lmd4kqh said:
> 
> 
> > Unless the shed itself is similarly robust, there's no point fitting an excellent lock.
> ...



Use a French door lock set and fit a flying mullion to the slave door :mrgreen:


----------



## rdesign (28 Jun 2015)

ok as you gave glass panels on ur door don't think a fire escape type or the first one you linked too r suitable because the could break the glass and tamper with the lock.

internal dead bolts on the 2nd door and a standard 3 point patio lock and you will be fine.

regards Richard


----------



## Droogs (28 Jun 2015)

Are any of these any good;
http://www.fromtheanvil.co.uk/3-point-e ... steel.html

http://www.westonbodyhardware.com/portf ... ch-system/

http://stedall.co.uk/product/2-3-way-locks-steel-rod/


----------



## Mcluma (28 Jun 2015)

It took me an hour, but then i found what they are actually called

ESPAGNOLETTE 

You can buy them from Germany for as little as Gbp18,- plus an additional 10 shipping

Thanks for the help and information

Chris


----------



## MMUK (29 Jun 2015)

Espag locks are designed for windows not doors. They aren't as secure as a door lock and don't have shootbolts.


----------



## No skills (29 Jun 2015)

Seen quite a few wooden doors in Spain with the espag type of lock on them, but as said there not hugely secure. I quite like the way they look, depends on you priorities.


----------



## Mcluma (18 Jul 2015)

Tada,

Found it, it’s an emergency exit kit

At first I thought it was going to be an issue with the lock on the top, but I found that when replacing the top locks with a Pullman kit it could work.

I found on ebay a kit from Allgood, which was already complete with the Pullman clossers – which is a result, as these Pullman closers are not cheap. 

The benefit of these emergency exit closers 
1.	They go very cheap on ebay.
2.	The are complete surface mount
3.	And they all are with the option of fitting a handle and a lock on the outside – I didn’t know that at first.
4.	The quality is first class, heavy, durable, solid

Well this is the kit



Untitled by Chris

Fitting it was at first not so easy, having read the instructions 3 times, it still wasn’t clear. However now it’s fitted and looking back, its dead easy. If I would do it again, it wouldn’t take half as long as it did now. But I’m not complaining, it was nice weather and I fully enjoyed fitting this lock.

First up was the central lock, however I had to be very careful as not to close the door before I had made the outside door handle, as when this door is closed, its closed, no way opening this puppy with a credit card.



Untitled by Chris, on Flickr

I fitted an outside door handle as well, I bought the door handle from Toolstation, and this one must have been a returned item as from both handles the crub screw was missing, so frustrating.



Untitled by Chris, on Flickr

After all the measuring, and drilling, I’m well pleased with how this



Untitled by Chris, on Flickr



Untitled by Chris, on Flickr



Untitled by Chris, on Flickr



Untitled by Chris, on Flickr



Untitled by Chris, on Flickr



Untitled by Chris, on Flickr

Really pleased how this one locks, on 3 points, rock solid, all what I had expected and then a little bit more.

One more thing to do, and that is buying a euro-lock


----------



## MMUK (19 Jul 2015)

Erm is that not what I suggested in the first place? :wink:


----------



## Mcluma (19 Jul 2015)

MMUK":2uj7znyv said:


> Erm is that not what I suggested in the first place? :wink:



you did indeed


----------



## lurker (19 Jul 2015)

I trust you are aware of euro lock issues and how easy they are to break.

I got one on an old door and as a matter of interest (I am not contemplating a career in burglary!) "had a go" was amazed how quickly I " broke in".


----------



## BearTricks (19 Jul 2015)

bugbear":21mmcyjl said:


> Unless the shed itself is similarly robust, there's no point fitting an excellent lock.
> 
> BugBear



I bought a pricey lock online for the door to the shed in my new (rented) home. As I was fitting it, the door frame fell off.


----------



## Tadpole48 (1 Sep 2015)

Chris.

Wow, this is EXACTLY what I have been looking for, I have a similar set up but I can not find these locks on ebay or the seller "AllGood". Could you provide some more info, do they have a brand name etc?, how much were they?

Was the external handle supplied. Sorry for all the questions but I have looked everywhere, and as you said most are too expensive. I couldn't see all the details as the last 4 photos are not longer showed.

Would really appreciate any help.

Mark


----------



## Mcluma (2 Sep 2015)

I bought the handle separate, but ANY handle will fit, these where bought from tool nation, i will have a look tonight on ebay for you and posts up some links of these alleged door locks

PS i like it everyday better and better, it locks on 3 places and PULLS the door shut on the top middle and bottom.

so if your door is in the slightest way warped or whatever it will pull it really tight. it actually feels like closing a vault door


----------



## Tadpole48 (2 Sep 2015)

Thanks Chris. I have been looking for so long. This looks absolutely perfect. My workshop has a lot of equipment and my new Planer Thicknesser arrived today - would be difficult to steal (took 3 of us to get it in!) but I just have a single mortice lock on one door and 2 internal bolts (top and bottom) on the other of the 2 solid wood doors. Looking for a new alarm system too as spiders keep setting off the motion sensors - not sure how to resolve that one though.

Mark


----------



## MMUK (2 Sep 2015)

Try Ironmongery Direct and search for Fire Exit Hardware.


----------



## Mcluma (2 Sep 2015)

On the alarm - use the pet friendly ones, its about how much heat the produce,

And MMUK is correct - its fire exit hardware

so look for
panic bar
push bar
fire exit
fire door hardware

and than things like this will come up

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hoppe-Arrone- ... 3372f1c373
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Briton-376-Em ... 4d3734f4db
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PUSH-BAR-PANI ... 235805703c

these will all work, however i wanted the ones with he special pullman latches, like in this one
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UNION-PANIC-B ... 2ee0c74cb2

so you an actually close the door with a push and do not have to hold the handle down


----------



## Tadpole48 (2 Sep 2015)

Thanks MMUK, I had already looked at Irnmongery Direct and found most of the items cheaper on ebay and as I am tighter than a duck's ass ebay looks like the way to go.

Chris many thanks for the link I have ordered the 882T (last link you provided), I missed these because I searched using EMERGENCY, DOOR, EXIT, HARDWARE and PULLMAN - none of which are in the ebay title.

The other items I had already discovered and whilst I was about to go with the Briton hardware (the version with Pullman latches is around £90 plus their outside handle is another £50) they still were still only 2 point whilst the Union is not only half the price it is 3 point.

I'm not too concerned about fire regs. certification, I just want security which limits the choice quite a lot and influences the price.

My only concern is that the door handle that Union recommend (the 885) is not available anywhere so I can't get a price for it, but it looks as though Henderson do one that will fit (for around £30) - I'll wait for the hardware I've ordered first and examine the fitting before ordering a handle - I note that your mechanism could use virtually any handle but I don't think that's the case with the Union equipment (from what I can see the locking mechanism has to be in the door handle and none is provided in the bar fitting).

Thanks again

Mark


----------



## Mcluma (3 Sep 2015)

Ah i see, mine had already the option to put a eurocylinder in it.

Read the instructions carefully, ps your door is opening outwards?


----------



## Tadpole48 (3 Sep 2015)

Yes outward opening, much the same set up as yours, only my doors don't have windows.


----------

